# Optimus Prime



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

This mite be a bit OT, but I have been thinking of taking a model truck and making it into a Optimus Prime that they show in the Optimus Prime cartoon show anyone have any hints for doing this?


----------



## translego1 (Nov 24, 2010)

I would suggest getting a model that is very similar to the truck in the cartoon as a good starting point.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

That would be a good idea only it takes me about a month befor I can get to the Lancaster hobby shop.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I't funny in a way, in the old Transformers Optimus Prime was Mac type truck, but in the movies and the Optimus Prime cartoon he looks like the image with this post.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

That looks like a cabover Kenworth. I think AMT might have kitted it...

Chris.


----------

